# Need gamers in Southern Illinois



## maddman75 (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm looking to put a group together in Southern Illinois.  I live in Mount Vernon but would be willing to drive a reasonable distance.  I'd need something on weekday evenings, preferably every week.  I'm looking for serious role playing, not hack and slash or powergaming.  Anyone in the area respond to the thread or send me an email at maddman_75@yahoo.com.  I play 3e, but would be interested in Buffy, Mage, or pretty much any system except supers.

Thanks, and hope to be hearing from you soon!

maddman


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 7, 2004)

*ka-bump*


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jan 7, 2004)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> I'm looking to put a group together in Southern Illinois.  I live in Mount Vernon but would be willing to drive a reasonable distance.  I'd need something on weekday evenings, preferably every week.  I'm looking for serious role playing, not hack and slash or powergaming.  Anyone in the area respond to the thread or send me an email at maddman_75@yahoo.com.  I play 3e, but would be interested in Buffy, Mage, or pretty much any system except supers.
> 
> Thanks, and hope to be hearing from you soon!
> 
> maddman




Is Herrin too far away?  I used to have a player who would drive over from Mt. Vernon on game nights (he attended SIU, and was already always commuting for some reason, never found a place nearby).  

I really want to put something together, but my regular group just doesnt have the time anymore.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jan 7, 2004)

edit: Blasted thing always double posts...


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 8, 2004)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Is Herrin too far away?  I used to have a player who would drive over from Mt. Vernon on game nights (he attended SIU, and was already always commuting for some reason, never found a place nearby).
> 
> I really want to put something together, but my regular group just doesnt have the time anymore.




Herrin isn't far, about 45 minutes IIRC.  I just talked to some of my players, and they are all up for getting things going again.  There's only three of them, and I'd like to add at least one more.  Or get in on an existing group. 

Our game night is on Wednesdays, get together around 6. 

Actually, I think I drove down to Carbondale to meet you one time, but we had to cancel or something.  The username looks awfully famailiar.  Anyway, maybe we should meet up and talk about gaming and whatnot?


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jan 10, 2004)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> Herrin isn't far, about 45 minutes IIRC.  I just talked to some of my players, and they are all up for getting things going again.  There's only three of them, and I'd like to add at least one more.  Or get in on an existing group.
> 
> Our game night is on Wednesdays, get together around 6.
> 
> Actually, I think I drove down to Carbondale to meet you one time, but we had to cancel or something.  The username looks awfully famailiar.  Anyway, maybe we should meet up and talk about gaming and whatnot?




Yeah 45 minutes to an hour depending on traffic.  I occasionaly drive up to Mt. Vernon to eat at Chili's.

Wednesdays at 6 would work for me as far as a time goes.  That used to be the time slot we always used around here.  The only hitch I forsee is in what you are wanting to play.  I havent yet had a chance to play Arcana Unearthed, and I have little desire to play anything else at the moment (at least nothing else d20...Ill play just about any other system if need be).

And you are right about the username, I used to have you in my yahoo messenger list, we tried to set something up before.  I thought it was through OpenRPG though...


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 10, 2004)

What we'll probably play is my homebrew D&D game.  However, one of the things I like to do is use different base classes to represent different areas.  I am actually planning on getting AU to drop in the classes in different areas.  So if you wanted to play an AU class we could work something out.

If we decide to play something else, it will likely be either Buffy or Mage.


----------

